
Renters Have Shorter Commutes Than Homeowners: Trulia Report - ALee
https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2016/03/trulia-renting-shorter-commute-homeowners/472755/
======
wonderbear
> Renters endured longer commutes than homeowners in San Francisco, Detroit,
> and Cleveland.

I'm surprised there's working homeowners in San Francisco.

